# Last hunt of season



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

FANTASTIC!!!!
Can't say any more. The birds were thick and were really holding tight.
We are freelancers and hunted from fullerton to Center. On saturday we decided to take up Sheldon Schlect on his free access. He put us on birds and never asked for a dime. He was great to us non-res hunters. If I could I would head out that way again this year. I wasn't prepared to meet such a nice gentleman after all the BS I read on this sight. I know I'll probably get a lot of guff on this but maybe you res hunters should meet these people you bash constantly. David, from camp david, was a 
great person to meet also. Regardless, what a great hunt we had. Limited out by 2:00 PM every day and never got started before 9:00 AM. Hope you all have a great holiday season. Guess I'll have to get my ice fishing gear ready to go.

Zack


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Zach,
This is not ment to rip on you at all. But do you think maybe all the bad publicity on this website has maybe made him realize that there may be a better way of doing things?

Being called alot of bad names does tend to make a person reevaluate how they want to live. At some point all of us make a decision and we realize that we are responsible for our actions and will try to do things to try to rectify past wrongs.

If all the bad publicity and what you call "BS" made him change the way he looks at hunters and percieves them then I would have to say then I don't think that something bad has come out of this whole deal.

You may be enjoying the fruits of someone elses labor.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Glad to hear that you cleaned up on Roodies! Man I cannot WAIT until these exams are over and I can get outta school and into the fields! Upland game hunting has really changed my perspective on the outdoors, and given me one more reason to do the best I can for preservation and conservation.

I never late season hunted until this year, and seeing huge flocks of pheasants is just incredible, such a rush when a bunch flush out of brush or small slough. I also like when a good dog points that straggler or jumps a hen and a rooster from nearby cover. Those devils think they can sit still? Ha! Have a dog teach em a lesson!

Good times Zack, good times.

Shoot straight! (Again, reminding myself!)


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

nj
My black lab actully caught 2 roosters, that's how tight they were!
Hen numbers were probably 10 to 1 which made it even better. We hunted
5 guys and four dogs, we all agreed it was the best hunt we have had in the last dozen years.Thanks to NDG&F and the sportsmen of ND for providing such a wonderful natural resource for the enjoyment of hunters everywhere.

Zack


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I went to college with him.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Zack

Your Welcome.And thank you for your 12" walleyes and We Fest.
And not to mention the wonderful rest stops. Such a perfect world !


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

Dosch

Why not try a new reply so I don't have to tell you to kiss my a$$.
Obviously your not much of a fisherman if all you can catch is 12" eyes
and leave your cowboy hat at home!

zack


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Zack

Good Morning.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

zack said:


> I wasn't prepared to meet such a nice gentleman after all the BS I read on this sight. I know I'll probably get a lot of guff on this but maybe you res hunters should meet these people you bash constantly.


Zack, please explain "BS".

Most of the information I've seen come from this site on that outfitter is valid.

I will repost what I mentioned earlier:



> Myself, like a lot of others here have read all the violations committed by his outfitting business the past decade. The crimes that were committed are disgusting to read and a blatent disrespect of the resource(shooting and selling deer out of season, blatent poaching, cutting WPA fences for client access, etc).
> 
> He was caught cheating the PLOTS program a few years back...got paid by the G&F only to post up that land for his clients. He was stealing from *you*.
> 
> All other G/O issues aside, I cannot personally pat someone on the back who's done such a great disrespect to the state of North Dakota and it's resources. Not for a free hunt, not for advertising, not for anything.


If you want the free hunt, more power to you. But don't come on here and call the information posted BS because you met someone. I will not glorify that outfitter for all he has done to the state of North Dakota, especially not for a couple pheasants.


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

Chris

There is a big difference between information and BS.

Zack


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PM me your address, and you'll have hours of interesting public information of your new friend. Then you'll be able to determine for yourself.

I can guarantee you'll be singing a different tune then and you'll see why I don't want people promoting that type of business and behavior.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

A con is always good at deceit because they have no conscience and if you don't believe them then just ask them and they will look you in the eye and tell you they are not a con and not bat an eye. Sheldon is developing a big PR problem and I'm sure he is going to do some things to change how people perceive his tactics.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds to me that is just one more way for him to be generating business. Bring in some hunters, put them on some good land and show them what a great hunt they can have. That way those same guys will want to come back and hunt again, which of course will have to be a paid hunt.. Same thing is done in the casino/gambling business all the time. It is called "comping." They give you a free room or a free meal, etc if you come there and spend some time (money) with them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gaddy, Its kind of like a drug dealer, your first hit is always free!
Its amazing. Schlect can really work all the angles. That why I've always got one eye on the guy!! He's like a used car salesman. uke:

Like I always say..."You can sh#t the fans, but you cant sh#t the players!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Good call, Hustad. Nice to see a webmaster call it like it is, straight up.

:beer:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Zack
I recal sitting in the Streeter bar and one of Sheldon customers talking about how great these pheasants held.The poor guy was not smart enough to tell that these were not wild pheasants.The G&F got a complaint form another one of his customers that traveled a great distance to hunt wild birds and ended up hunting birds that the cooks grandson planted the day before.Not like hunting late season roosters that start flying a half mile away when you get out of your truck.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

:beer: Now, where are the directions to his farm??/ 8)


----------

